# Staring



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

If Monty thinks he wants something specific he will come up and stare intently at me .. For ages and ages until I give in and go with him to find out what he wants. Is this a Cockapoo thing? Does anyone else's Poo do it?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Definitely, and if you we don't respond he switches it up to barking.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh Poppy does this (but so did our terrier) I ask questions and she cocks her head and paws me when it's the right one (our terrier used to clunk her teeth for a 'yes'!). Questions like 'are you hungry?' Or 'do you want a wee?'. How mad does this all sound?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds brilliant, I'm afraid Dudley just barks at us!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

To be honest Dawn, those are probably the only questions......what else would she need?  xxx And she barks relentlessly at many other things


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

It's really funny (at the right time!!). Very often it's because he wants a toy - he takes me to his toy basket and I have to hold each toy up to him til he decides which one he wants.  Who has got who trained?!?! Sometimes it's because he wants the whole family in one room in the evenings and he's been known to take me to the fridge for a bit of roast chicken!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Very muddy said:


> It's really funny (at the right time!!). Very often it's because he wants a toy - he takes me to his toy basket and I have to hold each toy up to him til he decides which one he wants.  Who has got who trained?!?! Sometimes it's because he wants the whole family in one room in the evenings and he's been known to take me to the fridge for a bit of roast chicken!!


This sounds like Rufus. He also loves to tattle tale on the cats, and they'll use him to relay messages to us too, like if they are out he'll come to get us to let us know they want in.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max does the stare when he needs to go out. If I ignore him he then paws at my arm. He will stare at the top of the fridge if he thinks his kong is up there.......for hours, until I get the box down and let him sniff around to see for himself! I haven't had another dog do this, ever!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy stares for ages if she wants something such as one of her toys in her toy box. Also she stares if she wants to play and pushes toys at our legs. When she wants her tea she will run in and out of the kitchen at tea-time. We do have to ignore her sometimes as we would not have our own life! She seems almost human in the things she does. We were told on puppy training not to "humanise" our puppies, although Lucy came ready made!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh yes, that reminds me, if I ask Poppy 'what do you want?' she'll often look at the _thing_ or in a certain direction (like at my wine glass - I'm not kidding) or at the settee....but more often than not it's for food or to go out and torture worms ('do you want a wee?'....yes sort of...).


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly will do the stare down thing with whining combined when she can't get the toy she wants out of her toy box. She also does it when one of her toys get stuck somewhere where she can't reach them....I get the stare in the kitchen a lot too she tries to manipulate me to give her food but it's not working then she lies there and pouts while I cook and walk around her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki stares and also sometimes adds a low grumbly woof - not a yappy bark a talking bark to try and get me to respond - often she wants me to go and sit down so she can bag some knee time


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

So funny. They don't miss much do they?! I get a low grumbly woof if I ignore him for too long. Doesn't sound like it's just a Cockapoo thing but I don't think I've ever come across it in previous dogs. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This is so ironic . . . I never thought about it much but Sami does this a LOT! If he cannot get my attention by staring . . he will walk up and gently place his head on the couch or my leg with those big eyes looking directly at me. Carley is not quite as patient and if I don't see her for a few minutes she will do the "Woof" also. If they see a squirrel, bird, rabbitt or dog out the window they will RUN and get me, whining and twirling around until I say "What is it?" then they both tear down the hall for me to follow and are not content until I SIT by the window so they can both crawl up in my lap and prop on the window . . . constantly looking back at me to make sure I'm (acting) as interested as they are!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine will both do exactly that! If they want to go out or they want their tea or a walk they will stare intently at me. If that doesn't work then they resort to death by licking my face. Either way they win me over.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Miss P sits in front of us and stares us out. Normally at 10pm when she wants us to go to bed - not enough that she goes and hops up but we have to go too!

At other times it can be because she wants us to play with her, to go out for a walk or because she feels like a hug or a cuddle. And the low grumbly sound is moaning because we haven't responded to her.

They're so jolly funny!

Toffin
x


----------

